

Ask HN: Have you ever sued someone you contracted out to do work for you? - f1gm3nt

Just curious if anyone has contracted work out to another person and if that person has failed/broken the terms of the contract, have you sued them?<p>In in a nut shell, I have given a person a 30 hour project to create web site templates for a new site that I'm building. I have gotten nothing but the same screenshots of the same files for almost 2 months and it doesn't look anywhere near complete. I'm setup as a C Corp and he is setup as a LLC. I will be speaking with a lawyer Monday if he does not produce the final product by then.<p>Time frame of the contract specified that it would be 7 to 10 business days. The contract was signed on 9/13.
======
vaksel
not worth the time and if you have to get a lawyer...you'll end up paying more
than what you can recover.

~~~
BrashInsight
And even if the _threat_ of a suit gets you your templates, the dude won't be
happy and it'll show in the work. Unfortunately, you need to move on, and fork
the issue to 1) get someone else to do the work and 2) try to get your money
back - realizing it's unlikely. And never pay more than 25% up front, always
do a reference check and tie payments to performance.

~~~
f1gm3nt
Lesson learned, he got 50% upfront. He would not budge on this and now I know
why.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Sadly though, I have been on the other side of things, and also stick to 50%
up front so that I don't get burnt either..

